# Cellphone use while driving...grrrr



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm not sure this is the place to rant.  If not, please move my thread and I apologize.

In New York, it is illegal to use cellphones while driving.  I cannot tell you how many people have pulled out in front of me, close calls, because they had a blasted cellphone glued to their ear.  It is truly distracting.  They might as well have been drunk.

In Tioga County, where I live, we have very dangerous route, Rt. 38B.  In fact, people get killed on that road every winter because of snow squalls, icy conditions and lack of visibility.  It's a seven-mile stretch of road (part of it is in Broome County).  It's two-lane, 55 mph, lots of hills, and runs through rural residential (some farms and nonagricultural).  The Tioga County Sheriff's department writes the greatest percentage of speeding tickets on 38B.

There are clowns out everyday.  There is always someone who can't stand the fact that I'm keeping it between 55 and 58 mph and has to pass me in a no passing zone, and they're going 70+.  Once in awhile, I get some drunk behind me.

I always have some mom in a minivan riding on my tail.  Of course she has a load of kids and she's weaving around, either on a cellphone or fussing at her kids, especially those not in seatbelts....grrrrr.  I'm serious.  You can see kids standing between the bucket seats or jumping up and down or standing in the front seat.

The other day, this minivan kept riding up on my tail.  Then it would back off.  Then it would get right on my tail again.  Over and over.  What in the world?  I was pretty sure I spotted the driver's hand near her ear.  I asked my daughter to see if she was on a cellphone.  She was.  And guess what? So was the female passenger.  The driver and the female passenger were both on cellphones.  I could not believe it! No wonder she came close to hitting me a few times.  (No, I did not slow down.  I was nice.  I stayed at 55 or slightly above.)  Anyway, it must have sounded like the Jerry Springer show inside of the van.

I don't even like a passenger in my car to use a cellphone.  It's probably just me, but I find the, "Huh?  Yeah.  Ok.  We're going to the mall, etc."  distracting.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 2, 2007)

Talking on the cellphone while driving is going to be outlawed here in CA shortly as well. Personally I do talk on the cellphone while driving, but my car has handsfree calling, bluetooth, and although it can still be distracting, it is not quite as bad as holding a phone to you ear with one hand. I believe the new law in CA allows for handsfree talking, just no holding that phone to your ear.

Rant if you will, I, too, get annoyed at people that can not do two things at once. Not paying attention in a vehicle can be deadly enough, without adding to it the fact that the road is as hazardous as the one you describe, can be.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 2, 2007)

I do not like to see people driving with a phone stuck to their ear.  It affects their peripheral vision and their awareness.  

However, I think if someone is going to use a cell phone it should be used with a headset.  This way it is no different than carrying on a conversation with someone sitting in the car.  This is my choice.  I use a stereo headset because I am often listening to MP3s and if a call comes in I can hear and talk with my hands free.  Not only that a headset offers full range of motion of the head and does not hinder the peripheral vision.

Most people I have seen with cell phones to their heads, they often drive slower than other folks, but do seem to pull out in front of others especially when the oncoming traffic direction is the same side as their phone hand.

I am sure some would disagree with the way use a cell phone while driving, but in my opinion, using a headset makes it no different than talking to a passenger and I couldn't imagine banning conversations with passengers.  That would be outright silly.  Although, I have seen near misses happen for those reasons too....     No solution short of banning stupid drivers is going to work.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 2, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I am sure some would disagree with the way use a cell phone while driving, but in my opinion, using a headset makes it no different than talking to a passenger and I couldn't imagine banning conversations with passengers. That would be outright silly. Although, I have seen near misses happen for those reasons too....  No solution short of banning stupid drivers is going to work.


 
I disagree with you; there are substantial differences between driving while chatting on a cell phone (or radio), and talking to a passenger.  First; a passenger is (at least in theory) alert to what's going on, and can shut up if traffic or road conditions suddenly demand more of the driver's attention.  They can also notice and point out things to a driver that missed them during the conversation.  A person on the other end of a cell phone can't do that; they'll keep talking.  They may even become MORE vocal when the driver is perceived as not paying attention, since they don't know why the driver is distracted from the conversation.

Secondly -- watch people on the phone.  There's an almost universal zoning out effect.  I attribute this to the simple fact that we, by nature, use multiple channels to communicate, not merely words.  We rely on inflection, expression, hand and body gestures, and more to communicate; think about how many misunderstandings even the most carefully worded post causes and you'll see what I mean.  When we're on the phone, especially with someone we know, I believe we tend to build a mental model of the person to match with what we "know" they're doing as they talk.  Which is a very roundabout way to say that a phone conversation often demands more of our attention than a personal conversation...


----------



## crushing (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm on call for work 24/7 and I hate getting calls while I'm driving.  I will attempt to end the call ASAP and let them know I'll call them back as soon as I'm not driving.

A young women almost hit me in a mall parking lot Saturday.  She was trying to make a corner steering with one hand while holding a phone to her ear with the other and she ended up swinging out far into my lane.


----------



## Drac (Jul 2, 2007)

I look forward to that law coming to Ohio..If I had a dollar for everytime I have been almost hit by some jerk off talking on his or her cell phone I could retire tomorrow..Now I'm not *off duty,* I'm talking directing traffic wearing one of those new lime green vests with *POLICE* on them...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2007)

When I had a cell phone, I did most of my business on it. I immediately got a headset, and continue to use one when ever I'm on the phone.  It leaves my hands free to work, and the rest of me able to focus on what I'm doing.  When driving, I tend to stay forward focused hen talking, be it to a passenger, or on the phone. When traffic gets busy, I hang up.  4 pm rush hour for example.
2 am on an empty road, well, that's different.

Unfortunately, too many people talk and drive, who don't have the ability to multi-task.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 2, 2007)

Like anything else, cell phones can be used and abused - and the people who abuse them are _so _visible that the responsible users fade into the woodwork.  I have talked on my cell while driving - and anyone I talk to understands that at any time I may drop the phone in my lap to concentrate on my driving.  My new car has bluetooth, and I'm looking forward to when I can afford a new phone that will support that; until then, I try very hard not to use my phone while driving - especially, as Bob said, in high traffic areas and at high traffic times.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2007)

Talking on the cellphone while driving has to be considered intentionally putting people in danger.

My wife is from Broome County and I know the type of rural road you mean.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> I look forward to that law coming to Ohio..If I had a dollar for everytime I have been almost hit by some jerk off talking on his or her cell phone I could retire tomorrow..Now I'm not *off duty,* I'm talking directing traffic wearing one of those new lime green vests with *POLICE* on them...


You don't want to get me started about drivers who can't figure out what to do when confronted with the terrifyingly complicated task of figuring out what they're supposed to do when a cop extends his arm, palm out towards them...  

I really do think some of them are actively trying to hit me...


----------



## crushing (Jul 2, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> You don't want to get me started about drivers who can't figure out what to do when confronted with the terrifyingly complicated task of figuring out what they're supposed to do when a cop extends his arm, palm out towards them...
> 
> I really do think some of them are actively trying to hit me...


 
That means "put your cellphone down and talk to the hand", right?


----------



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I do not like to see people driving with a phone stuck to their ear. It affects their peripheral vision and their awareness.
> 
> However, I think if someone is going to use a cell phone it should be used with a headset. This way it is no different than carrying on a conversation with someone sitting in the car. This is my choice. I use a stereo headset because I am often listening to MP3s and if a call comes in I can hear and talk with my hands free. Not only that a headset offers full range of motion of the head and does not hinder the peripheral vision.
> 
> ...


If I were to ever use a headset, I would try it during light traffic and the safest driving conditions.  By safest driving conditions, I mean:  not near sunrise nor sunset because it's harder to see then and we have a problem with deer; no snow on the road nor possibility of icing; also, I mean no rain.  When it rains, people's brains get short-circuited!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I disagree with you; there are substantial differences between driving while chatting on a cell phone (or radio), and talking to a passenger. First; a passenger is (at least in theory) alert to what's going on, and can shut up if traffic or road conditions suddenly demand more of the driver's attention. They can also notice and point out things to a driver that missed them during the conversation. A person on the other end of a cell phone can't do that; they'll keep talking. They may even become MORE vocal when the driver is perceived as not paying attention, since they don't know why the driver is distracted from the conversation.
> 
> Secondly -- watch people on the phone. There's an almost universal zoning out effect. I attribute this to the simple fact that we, by nature, use multiple channels to communicate, not merely words. We rely on inflection, expression, hand and body gestures, and more to communicate; think about how many misunderstandings even the most carefully worded post causes and you'll see what I mean. When we're on the phone, especially with someone we know, I believe we tend to build a mental model of the person to match with what we "know" they're doing as they talk. Which is a very roundabout way to say that a phone conversation often demands more of our attention than a personal conversation...


I agree 100%.  The zoning effect - it's true.  You can tell people on cellphones are not aware as they should be.  For one thing, they often are not looking at the road, really.  If they were alert, they wouldn't be running up on someone's rear bumper and having to hit the brakes to avoid a collision (I know when their front end dips down hard and bounces back up they had to apply harder braking), pulling out in front of people whether from a side street, the mall, or making a lane change (and they often don't put on their blinker - probably not aware enought to do that!).

As far as road conditions go, we often have bad ones here in NY.  It takes one's full concentration.  When it's snowing so hard you can't see three feet in front of you, we turn off the radio and everyone in the car shuts up.

To be honest, there are just a lot of bad drivers here, too.  I don't know why.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Like anything else, cell phones can be used and abused - and the people who abuse them are _so _visible that the responsible users fade into the woodwork. I have talked on my cell while driving - and anyone I talk to understands that at any time I may drop the phone in my lap to concentrate on my driving. My new car has bluetooth, and I'm looking forward to when I can afford a new phone that will support that; until then, I try very hard not to use my phone while driving - especially, as Bob said, in high traffic areas and at high traffic times.


Although you are being cautious, I'd be worried about other drivers.  If someone pulls out in front of you, you might not react as fast you would otherwise.  But in low traffic areas that probably won't happen


----------



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Talking on the cellphone while driving has to be considered intentionally putting people in danger.
> 
> My wife is from Broome County and I know the type of rural road you mean.


From Broome County, huh? I forgot to mention the deer.  They jump out in front of us all year long.  It's a miracle we haven't hit a deer yet.  That's a good way to get killed while driving...especially if one were on a cellphone.  That one split second would make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> I look forward to that law coming to Ohio..If I had a dollar for everytime I have been almost hit by some jerk off talking on his or her cell phone I could retire tomorrow..Now I'm not *off duty,* I'm talking directing traffic wearing one of those new lime green vests with *POLICE* on them...


Have fun writing tickets.  I would.  I can imagine you have almost been hit.  Notice that people on cellphones are not looking at the road or pedestrians, they are looking into space.

Heh...heh.  Does it make you mad to see someone driving and their kids aren't in seatbelts or safety seats?  Wait until you see some woman weaving all over the road with a vanload of kids, going 45 in a 30 mph residential zone and talking on the telephone.  Oh, I'd write a ticket so fast and read her/him the riot act.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Talking on the cellphone while driving is going to be outlawed here in CA shortly as well. Personally I do talk on the cellphone while driving, but my car has handsfree calling, bluetooth, and although it can still be distracting, it is not quite as bad as holding a phone to you ear with one hand. I believe the new law in CA allows for handsfree talking, just no holding that phone to your ear.
> 
> Rant if you will, I, too, get annoyed at people that can not do two things at once. Not paying attention in a vehicle can be deadly enough, without adding to it the fact that the road is as hazardous as the one you describe, can be.


Roads are hazardous up here, especially in the winter.  In the rural and suburban areas we have deer running into the road all year long, sometimes as many as eight.  One is bad enough. They often double back because they're dummies.  You could total your car/truck if you're going fast enough.

I don't know how the handsfree calling would work.  It seems like it would still be a distraction.  Maybe not?


----------



## Carol (Jul 2, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I don't know how the handsfree calling would work.  It seems like it would still be a distraction.  Maybe not?



It's still a distraction.  The driver can still loose focus on the road due to a conversation.  But hands-free doesn't tie up the driver's hand and some units allow the driver to make/receive calls without taking their eyes off the wheel.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 2, 2007)

Of course I always resort to what my flight instructors taught me.... "Fly the plane first, talk on the radio second."  I treat the vehicle and phone the same way.  I will talk when I can, but driving has priority.


----------



## Drac (Jul 2, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> You don't want to get me started about drivers who can't figure out what to do when confronted with the terrifyingly complicated task of figuring out what they're supposed to do when a cop extends his arm, palm out towards them...
> 
> I really do think some of them are actively trying to hit me...


 
The last felony stop I assisted with the jerkweed actually tried to call his lawyer..Before he was escorted from his vehicle and tripped and fell..


----------



## Drac (Jul 2, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Oh, I'd write a ticket so fast and read her/him the riot act.


 
Reading the riot act has *very little* is any effect..The ticket will hurt more because it will hit them in the wallet..


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> Reading the riot act has *very little* is any effect..The ticket will hurt more because it will hit them in the wallet..


When I was in patrol -- if I lectured, you were almost certainly not getting a ticket.  Alternatively... If I didn't have much to say to you, odds were really good that you'd be given the opportunity to attend court and argue your point in front of a judge.

I just see no point in adding insult to injury...


----------



## Carol (Jul 2, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> 2 am on an empty road, well, that's different.



It is different....perhaps not the way you were thinking of.  

Up here at least, a slight swerve can attract a cruiser.  Pulling the car over to make a call will attract two or three cruisers.


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Up here at least, a slight swerve can attract a cruiser. Pulling the car over to make a call will attract two or three cruisers.


 
A slight swerve??? Those guys MUST be bored..As far as the 1 cruiser attracting more, that's just S.O.P especially at night unless the first cruiser radios that he'll be ok here..


----------



## LawDog (Jul 3, 2007)

For the past few years over half of the vehicles that I have stopped for violations or were involved in accidents that I have investigated for the following reasons,
* going threw a red light,
* bouncing from the fog line and back over to the oncoming lane,
* rear ending another car in a line of traffic,
* T boned another car at an intersection,
* driving very slow with a large line of cars behind it,
where either,
* on a cell phone,
* working an on board computor,
* reading the paper,
* playing with the car's sterio,
* watching the game on the cell phone,
* watching a mobile tv.
:rules:


----------



## MJS (Jul 3, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I'm not sure this is the place to rant. If not, please move my thread and I apologize.
> 
> In New York, it is illegal to use cellphones while driving. I cannot tell you how many people have pulled out in front of me, close calls, because they had a blasted cellphone glued to their ear. It is truly distracting. They might as well have been drunk.
> 
> ...


 
Its illegal to drive while talking on one in CT. as well.  I believe the fine is $100, but there was talk of raising it.  This can be tossed out in court if you bring proof that you purchased a hands-free device. 

When the law was first passed, it was enforced, but now it seems like its a bit more relaxed.  Not saying that the cops dont ticket, because I know there are quite a few where I work that do pull people over for that.  I'm just saying it may not be as high a priority as it once was.  

My wife and I both have had some close calls (no pun intended ) with people who are on cells and we've both seen some close calls that didn't involve us.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> A slight swerve??? Those guys MUST be bored..As far as the 1 cruiser attracting more, that's just S.O.P especially at night unless the first cruiser radios that he'll be ok here..


And, sometimes, even if the first cruiser says he's OK.  Better to be safe than sorry...

As to swerves...  I stopped so many for weaving who were either yakking on a cell phone, or tired, or otherwise not drunk that it took some pretty serious weaving or swerving for me to stop a car.


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> And, sometimes, even if the first cruiser says he's OK. Better to be safe than sorry...


 
Very true..I been called off and I still swing by..




			
				jks9199 said:
			
		

> As to swerves... I stopped so many for weaving who were either yakking on a cell phone, or tired, or otherwise not drunk that it took some pretty serious weaving or swerving for me to stop a car.


 
Ditto...


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 3, 2007)

eek i talk on my phone while driving all the time and i dont have hands free. But i get really sleepy and i figure the lesser of the two evils is a talking drivie then a sleeping driver ​


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 3, 2007)

Using cell phones can be bad, but so can putting on makeup, reading (yes, seen that), loud kids in the back, eating/drinking normal foods while driving, driving w/out enough sleep... while I understand your angst about this, its not the only problem that exists!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 3, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> eek i talk on my phone while driving all the time and i dont have hands free. But i get really sleepy and i figure the lesser of the two evils is a talking drivie then a sleeping driver ​


I've got an even better solution.

Stop.  Use your cell phone to tell someone that you'll be late.  Set the phone's alarm for 20 to 30 minutes.  Take a nap.  (I'm assuming you're sleepy because your tired...)

Then continue on, rested and refreshed.

Driving while sleepy is more dangerous and more prevalent than DUI.  At least a conscious drunk has a chance to react to the road; a sleeping driver has no chance.  And I can take a drunk off the road...  I can't take a sleepy-head to jail.

If you're getting sleepy because you're bored/dazed/hypnotized by the road...  Stop, take a break.  Move around.  Walk through a kata.  Do some stretches.  Break the spell...   Before it gets broken in a loud, dramatic way involving bent metal and tire scuff.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 3, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I've got an even better solution.
> 
> Stop.  Use your cell phone to tell someone that you'll be late.  Set the phone's alarm for 20 to 30 minutes.  Take a nap.  (I'm assuming you're sleepy because your tired...)
> 
> ...



Great suggestions!  When I get sleepy while driving, I find that getting out of the car is the best thing I can do.


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Great suggestions! When I get sleepy while driving, I find that getting out of the car is the best thing I can do.


 

Yep..A little stretching helps too...


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 4, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I've got an even better solution.
> 
> cause you're bored/dazed/hypnotized by the road...  Stop, take a break.  Move around.  Walk through a kata.  Do some stretches.  Break the spell...   Before it gets broken in a loud, dramatic way involving bent metal and tire scuff.


Its the bored dazed thing... getting out and moving, iv actuly found that stopping even for a RR break does help.. streaching and other stuff might be even better. Ill try that next time im facing a long sleepy ride, rather then calling up a friend to talk the hour or so away


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 4, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> Its the bored dazed thing... getting out and moving, iv actuly found that stopping even for a RR break does help.. streaching and other stuff might be even better. Ill try that next time im facing a long sleepy ride, rather then calling up a friend to talk the hour or so away


When I've got a long drive, I generally stop every two hours or so.  I find that's about when I need to get off my butt, walk around, and just generally do something else for a few minutes.  I'll often target meal stops and fuel stops, as well.  I avoid grabbing a burger and driving while eating, especially if I'm alone in the car; that 20 or 30 minute break while you eat is well worth the minor delay in that it helps keep you alert.


----------



## Drac (Jul 4, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> When I've got a long drive, I generally stop every two hours or so. I find that's about when I need to get off my butt, walk around, and just generally do something else for a few minutes. I'll often target meal stops and fuel stops, as well. I avoid grabbing a burger and driving while eating, especially if I'm alone in the car; that 20 or 30 minute break while you eat is well worth the minor delay in that it helps keep you alert.


 
Eating while driving is something I learned to do back in the day when I traveled the U.S. giving shows, now I too get out and stretch and have a smoke ( no lectures please)..Plus I always have a CB radio with me and the chatter helps keep me awake, and it helps to avoid the Statties who don't seem to honor any badge...LOL...


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 4, 2007)

Drac said:


> Eating while driving is something I learned to do back in the day when I traveled the U.S. giving shows, now I too get out and stretch and have a smoke ( no lectures please)..Plus I always have a CB radio with me and the chatter helps keep me awake, and it helps to avoid the Statties who don't seem to honor any badge...LOL...


Oh...  I've eaten behind the wheel plenty.  Sometimes, it's the only choice.  But, especially when I'm driving, I prefer to sit down for at least a few minutes in something that ain't moving at a speed I won't mention, if y'know what I mean...


----------



## Drac (Jul 4, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I prefer to sit down for at least a few minutes in something that ain't moving at a speed I won't mention, if y'know what I mean...


 
Oh how well I know what you mean...


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Using cell phones can be bad, but so can putting on makeup, reading (yes, seen that), loud kids in the back, eating/drinking normal foods while driving, driving w/out enough sleep... while I understand your angst about this, its not the only problem that exists!


So true.   I have eaten while driving.  I have never put on makeup while driving but I have seen a lot of women do that.


----------



## Drac (Jul 9, 2007)

Lynne said:


> So true. I have eaten while driving. I have never put on makeup while driving but I have seen a lot of women do that.


 
That would be a lesser evil to what I've seen..Some yuppie idiot drinking coffee, using an electric razor WHILE talking on his cell phone and doing about 70 MPH....


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 9, 2007)

Drac said:


> That would be a lesser evil to what I've seen..Some yuppie idiot drinking coffee, using an electric razor WHILE talking on his cell phone and doing about 70 MPH....


Bizarre things I've seen or have credible reports of people doing while driving, at various speeds:

Flossing their teeth
Eating soup & cereal
Getting dressed
Shaving
Putting on makeup (why would you play with a pointy stick around your eye in a moving car?)
Reading books, newspapers, and more
Typing on computers
A deaf driver argueing with a back seat passenger (no hands on the wheel, no eyes on the road...)
Playing various musical instruments
Activities that Piers Anthony would identify as being part of the Adult Conspiracy...

And more.


----------



## Drac (Jul 9, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Activities that Piers Anthony would identify as being part of the Adult Conspiracy..


 
I saw that by 2 people on a Harley..They were still seated in the accepted fashion..Figure it out nuff said...


----------

